# Update my playlist:



## kariii (May 6, 2009)

So I started working out and finally found my Ipod that has music from 2003/2004  and got inspired to update it. Now I need your help!




What's on your current playlist?


----------



## RockStar (May 6, 2009)

Warning - I got an odd music taste
but here are some songs i HAVE TO HAVE on my iPOD all the time

R.I.O. - Shine on
Katy Perry - Hot n' Cold
Lady Gaga - Just Dance
M Pokora - Dangerous
Pink - So what?
Flo Rida - Right round
Franz Ferdinand - Do you want to


----------



## SuSana (May 6, 2009)

Boom Boom Pow- Black Eyed Peas
Turning Me On- Keri Hilson

Pitbull
Kanye


That's all I can think of, if I think of more I'll add


----------



## HustleRose (May 6, 2009)

metric
mgmt
tegan & sara
joy division
the smiths
radiohead
bright eyes


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 6, 2009)

Solange - Sandcastle Disco
Lady Gaga - Starstruck
Muffy - Gone Hate (watch the video on YouTube, I love it!)
NeYo - Nobody
E40 - Give Her The Keys


----------



## LMD84 (May 6, 2009)

all my friends laugh at some of my music tastes but i don't care! i listen to what makes me happy...

britney
miley cyrus
jonas brothers
lady gaga
madonna
ashley tisdale
creed
fall out boy


----------



## miss_primer (May 6, 2009)

Taking Back Sunday
Sparta
Thursday


----------



## User93 (May 6, 2009)

Brick and Lace - Love is Wicked
Ciara
LiL Wayne - The Carter III album...or anything else
LiL Rob
Wisin Y Yandel


----------



## hawaii02 (May 6, 2009)

Blame It-Jamie Foxx is one I'm really loving right now


----------



## coachkitten (May 7, 2009)

MGMT - Electric Feel
Lady Gaga - Starstruck
Carolina Liar - I'm Not Over
Ciara - Love Sex Magic
Death Cab For Cutie - Grapevine Fires
Jack's Mannequin - The Resolution
Kraak & Smaak - Squeeze Me
Kid Cudi - Day & Night
Obadiah Parker - Hey Ya!
Santagold - Shove It
Silversun Pickups - Panic Switch

I have a ton more but that is my current workout playlist!


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 8, 2009)

Love it when you call - The Feeling
You and your hand - Pink
Control - Metro Station
Shake It - Metro Station
It's not fair - Lily Allen
I want you to want me - Letters to Cleo
Africa - Karl Wolf
Blame It - Jamie Foxx
Boom Boom Pow - Black Eyed Peas

There's more I'll add later ... HTH


----------



## COBI (May 8, 2009)

For working out (and I instruct & train part-time), I use pre-mixed downloads from mixers who work specifically for instructors.  So, the music is pre-mixed with consistent beats per minute and often enhanced sounds and effects.  Edited to add: they also run continuously; there are no fades in or out where you hear track breaks between songs; they are mixed for one song to run/blend right into the next.

Most also have downloadable versions available.

My current favorite is Custom Fitness Mixes - For Fitness Professionals Only - Get Fit Mixes.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (May 11, 2009)

i'm really feeling:

Knock you down - Keri Hilson featuring Kanye West & Ne-Yo


----------



## SuSana (May 11, 2009)

^^ me too that's a good one


----------



## chaffsters33 (May 12, 2009)

The spill canvas
ingrid michealson
werewolf by cocorosie
bo burnham


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 12, 2009)

my workout mix has a ton of girly pop stuff

Katy Perry "waking up in vegas"

Lots of Christina , Britney, The Ting Tings, The sounds,


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 12, 2009)

When it comes to working out I like playing fast paced, dance/ techno remixes of songs. You could try looking into that.


----------

